# Three photos (2 from Brazil, one from Dia de los Muertos)



## AfroKen (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey everyone!!  I'll take a turn here and show you three photos that I've taken this year.  Some people on this forum helped me to get the antique effect on the third photo here.  Anyway, hopefully you dig 'em, and if you don't, please don't be too mean.








Eleven Shadows Travels:* Brazil 2009
Rio Mamori in the Amazon, Brazil, Summer 2009







Eleven Shadows Travels:  Brazil 2009
Salvador, Brazil, Summer 2009








Eleven Shadows Travels: Dia de los Muertos, Hollywood Forever 2009
Los Angeles, Dia de los Muertos, October 2009


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Dec 28, 2009)

LOVE THE FIRST PHOTO.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 28, 2009)

Love the first one,

Like the second one,

Third one reminds me of "The Three Amigos"


----------



## Vacheron (Dec 28, 2009)

I choose the first one...such a wonderful color!


----------



## stevewang (Dec 31, 2009)

i like the first one .so beautiful.


----------



## Melissa007 (Jan 23, 2010)

I feel like I cansee into the soul of the little girl... I love this pic.


----------



## TiaS (Jan 23, 2010)

these are great


----------



## anthonydamario (Jan 23, 2010)

I love the first one I just wish there was much less noise.


----------

